# Nervous licking --> bald patches?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just wanted to say that it's wonderful of you to help your friend and her dog!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Could they be hot spots? If so, you will need to find a way to stop her from licking them and may have to see a vet to get meds. The other thought that I had was that it could be that her anal glands need to be expressed. It could be that she is chewing back there due to some discomfort.

Thank you for taking her in and caring for her until her owner can get her back.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Our current foster Tasha is doing something similar, although she's actually ripping out her hair in patches instead of licking it. It's happening when we're not home so we're wondering if it's a nervous habit or if it's allergies. She goes to the vet on Tuesday though so we're going to pick our vets brain. I would maybe put some gold bond powder on the spots. We use that on hot spots and other things that we notice our dogs itching.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When Abbie is bored she licks.. Mix 1/2 absorbine jr and 1/2 bitter apple..... stops them from licking... you have to reapply it often.... But it works


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

GREETINGS and welcome to the GRF!!! Glad to hear that you are helping out by looking after a golden!!!!!!!! Of course, we need to see photos of the pupper!!! You've come to a good place and source of information on all things Golden!!!


----------



## heysue (Aug 1, 2011)

I've tried bitter apple, bitter lime, calming spray, bandages and lots of duck tape, benedryl, behavior modification... nothing is effective when I am gone for an hour or so. I'd post a picture, but she looks just like your dog, except her paw if red and raw looking. She's the sweetest thing, but so nervous (was abandoned two years ago and has been with us since- very loving).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This sounds like a lick granuloma to me.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My Cannella came to us with this problem too but I found out the majority of it was food allergies. We did the hypoallergenic diet testing first...used 3 ingredients the dog never had before (actually could only find two; buffalo and beef). We used topo solutions too, one was a conditioner with Hydrocortisone; hot spot spray, soothing shampoos. We also flea dipped her and used natural flea spray (peppermit) as well as frontline plus (we have ticks). Her coat healed quickly and the itching mostly stopped. If I give her any grain or chicken, thats it, back again full force. She is hyper sensitive to fleas as well.

BUT, she scratches and chews when she gets excited. I try distracting her and giving her tons of exercise. Some people have to put on the soft collars when they are gone to keep the dog from itching. It is a tough problem but keep in mind could be caused my many factors; not just psychological. Good luck to you and wonderful that you are taking this dog on.


----------

